# 2005 allroad 4.2 need some input



## shaner6868 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey guys I am looking at a 2005 allroad 4.2l 5 speed auto. It had 115k miles on it but has all the maintaince records with it. Always California driven and recently (less then 10 miles ago) had the engine as tranny pulled to replace all seals, head gasket, oil pan seals, timing chain tensioner and all fluids. 

The asking price is only $9,500. The seller is a tech and the air bags have never been replaced but he says there are currently no issues with it.


Is there many issues I should worry about?


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

That's a really good price for it. Especially with all that work being done to it. 

Even if the air bags aren't 'bad' yet, they will be. There's no stopping that o-ring seal from failing from usage and time. So I would still plan accordingly. 

The only other issue would be to make sure that the A/C spline is lubricated so it doesn't make all sorts of grinding noises. 

The 4.2 is pretty darn reliable all around.


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

Ixomeneus said:


> That's a really good price for it. Especially with all that work being done to it.
> 
> Even if the air bags aren't 'bad' yet, they will be. There's no stopping that o-ring seal from failing from usage and time. So I would still plan accordingly.
> 
> ...


 When you need to replace the springs go with the Arnott springs. Less expensive than OE and damn near bullet proof.


----------



## Vr6en (May 22, 2001)

I have the same car, with 100k on the clock currently. what was stated sounds like many of the problem areas have been addressed. Serp. belt hopefully was changed at the time the engine was dropped. Once place to take a look at is the rear seal between the trans and the driveshaft. that has been know to fail and leak tranny fluid. I had to have mine replaced and I had the fluid changed at the same time.

Other than oil leaks, the 4.2 is relatively reliable compared to the 2.7t counterpart. I would check/drive to make sure there is nothing funny with the torque converter on the trans. Make sure it shifts smoothly, under hard accel and light (simulating stop and go). Make sure it is smooth and does what it should.

Only issue of a 4.2 is gas mileage of course. I did get 24mpg when I bought it on my 6+ hour drive, but I only avg. about 15-16 around town......but I didn't buy it for the mpg.

Obviously with any ar, the airbags can be a source of discontent. luckily my fronts and compressor were replaced by the previous owner so i have a few miles before those hopefully start to go. but arnott all the way when I do.


----------

